# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Peepshow] Tiens, encore un bug sur le site

## Gana

Pour changer des accidents de moto et des stars du X, je vous ai dégoté un court métrage tout ce qu'il y de plus correct réalisée en image de synthèse par des petits gars qui n'en veulent. Ouais, ça veut dire que je ne sais pas qui l'a réalisé et qu'on s'en tape.

Voir la news (1 image, 1 vidéo )

----------


## Dj_Pingouin

c'est fichtrement bien réalisé mais chiant  ...

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Je regarde souvent cette série à la télé, on peut même gagner des I-phones avec (http://www.minuscule-dvd.com).  ::ninja:: 

Dj Pingouin: Mécréant ! La nuit c'est trop bien.

----------


## thauthau

C'est pas une scène de Starwars ?

----------


## Concrete Donkey

Pluzun avec Dj_Pingouin. C'est marrant jusqu'au milieu mais au final ca manque cruellement de chute.

----------


## Graine

Dans le numero 145 y a une critique de lord casque noir sur ce binz.

----------


## Maitre_Zob

C'est cool, moi j'ai bien aimé, il y à de bonnes choses. :;):

----------


## Marchemort

Je trouve ça très bien ! On en vient presque à plaindre l'araignée. Et puis les p'tites références à star wars sont pas dégues

----------


## Tilou

Excellent!
Hey! je peux faire ma pub, aussi?
Si le coeur vous en dis, allez tapez "Boby le zombie" sur Youtube ou Daily motion, c'est mon p'tit court!
J'aimerais avoir l'avis des canards!

----------


## Fox17

> C'est pas une scène de Starwars ?


Si si !
La course des podracer dans l'episode 1 contre sebulba  :B): 
Mais sinon bien foutu ouais !

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Vraiment sympa ton anim' Tilou.

----------


## elpiero

elle a ke 3 si c'est p

elle a que 3 si c'est pas 6 mois cette vidéo vue sur inpactvirtuel   dsl pour la pub mais c'est pas des inconnus de la redac ^^

----------


## Jeckhyl

> elle a ke 3 si c'est p
> 
> elle a que 3 si c'est pas 6 mois cette vidéo vue sur inpactvirtuel   dsl pour la pub mais c'est pas des inconnus de la redac ^^


Voilà enfin un challenge à la (dé)mesure de Boulon !

Je dirais que tu disposes d'environ 30 minutes pour rajouter des majuscules et relire le bouzin  :;): .

----------


## Mesmefer

Excellente! Tout simplement, cette video est excellente.

----------


## Tilt

J'ai peur des araignées c'est malin je vais faire des cauchemars cette nuit maintenant.

----------


## Pinkipou

Sobre, agréable et amusant.
Ne lui manque qu'une petite chute, du genre la coccinelle qui revient en frolant la caméra suivi du nuage de mouches qui vient s'écraser lamentablement sur l'objectif. Ecran noir (de mouche), fin.

----------


## dooby

L'est vielle cette vidéo, snif, fais chier, je change un peu du forum de la coccinelle pour oublier tant d'heures à essayer de battre un record pour arriver au final à: on vire la partie arcade. Snif, méchant Fred, la coccinelle 4.0, Joots mettra pas son grain de sel dessus; 
En tout cas, c'est  l'épisode  du début là, y'en a plein d'autres ici:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8d5M...r=asc&start=25

----------


## Tilou

Merci, l'Inkagoulé

----------


## Ckaj El Drafac

Tilou, j'ai trouvé Boby le zombie choupinou tout plein et très rigolo  :^_^: 
Si tu en as d'autres sous le coude dans ce genre, je suis preneur !

----------


## Carpette@LLN

> Si si !
> La course des podracer dans l'episode 1 contre sebulba 
> Mais sinon bien foutu ouais !



 ::huh::  Euh...j'aurais plutôt dit la poursuite entre les TIE-fighters et le Faucon Millenium dans l'épisode V, sur l'astéroïde avec l'asticot géant. Enfin, pas que je sois un puriste, hein...

Par contre, la série minuscule est effectivement une belle trouvaille. Il est certain que ça manque souvent de chute "adulte", mais il faut savoir que cette série est autant adressée aux enfants qu'aux adultes.
Il faut plutôt admirer la recherche des paysages (en grande partie réels, eux), le rythme très apaisant qui retranscrit bien l'ambiance d'une balade à la campagne, le choix très délicat de la musique et la poésie qui se dégage de l'ensemble.

A consommer sans modération s'il on manque de soleil et qu'on veut se déstresser un coup...

----------


## Galdarok

> Pour changer des accidents de moto et des stars du X, je vous ai dégoté un court métrage tout ce qu'il y de plus correct réalisée en imageS de synthèse par des petits gars qui n'en veulent. Ouais, ça veut dire que je ne sais pas qui l'a réalisé et qu'on s'en tape.
> 
> Voir la news (1 image, 1 vidéo )



Roooo, la honte.

----------


## Maskass

> Il faut plutôt admirer la recherche des paysages (en grande partie réels, eux), le rythme très apaisant qui retranscrit bien l'ambiance d'une balade à la campagne, le choix très délicat de la musique et la poésie qui se dégage de l'ensemble...


+1 C'est ce que je me suis dit en regardant quelques episodes hier.De super paysages qui retranscrivent tres bien l'ambiance apres midi d'été a la campagne! 
(arf ca me manque  ::cry:: )

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Minuscule La Vie Privée Des insectes

Ils ont sorti 3 ou 4 DVD avec plein de courts métrages dans le même esprit (coccinelle, moustique, mouche, abeille, escargot, et j'en passe)...

----------


## DarkVapeur

J'ai un DVD ou il y a celui-là. C'est vrai que c'est parfois un peu longuet mais il y en a quelques très bon. A regarder par 2 ou 3...

----------


## CakeRage

Perso j'aime beaucoup, y'a pas mal d'épisodes sur dailymotion. Sinon, dans un genre différent, je vous conseille cette MeGa-GiGa-BoNgA animation d'la mort qui tue (fatalement) !!!!
http://www.dailymotion.com/playlist/...-spot_creation

----------


## Tilou

Arf! Cakerage, trop bien. Les Gobelins, ils sont trop forts.
En voila d'autres des Gobelins qui défoncent.
Et puis tiens, je mets aussi le lien de mon film, ça devrait plaire à Boulon:

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance...q4a_lionel_fun

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance...apodi_creation



http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=XVHGwz2hGmg

----------


## antoahn

Euh... question comme ça : est-ce bien légal?

Je veux dire, il ne s'agit pas ici d'un petit court amateur, mais d'une série commercialisée. Donc je suppose que proposer de regarder un épisode gratuitement sans pour autant verser des droits à Disney, qui produit cette série, doit être considéré comme du piratage. Non?

Edit : en fait c'est pas Disney, c'est "Futurikon" qui produit ce truc. Le rapport à Disney, c'est que ça passe sur Disney Chanel. Aux temps pour moi.

En passant, le site officiel est joli...

----------


## zabuza

> Euh... question comme ça : est-ce bien légal?


Non c'est pas légal !
Cours, fuis, la police est derrière toi !

----------


## Tilou

Papiers, s'ils vous plait.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Arf! Cakerage, trop bien. Les Gobelins, ils sont trop forts.
> En voila d'autres des Gobelins qui défoncent.
> Et puis tiens, je mets aussi le lien de mon film, ça devrait plaire à Boulon:
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance...q4a_lionel_fun
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance...apodi_creation
> 
> 
> ...


 
C'est classieux en tout cas !

----------


## Tilou

En tous cas (désolé de faire ma pub), si CPC veut diffuser un p'tit court sur un zombie sympa dans les news, j'upload quand vous voulez!!!
Fin de l'auto-promotion!

----------


## zabuza

"Et c'est pour ça que les vaches elles habitent maintenant à la campagne" ;o

----------


## InkizitoR

C'est super sympa par contre la fin est décevante... Panne d'idées sans doute...

----------


## Hargn

Tss tss, le p'tit con en scooter qui va provoquer les bikers dans leur bar.

Heureusement qu'il est rouge, comme ça il va plus vite.

----------

